

Ask HN: Where do I find a math super-hero? - bprater

My team is developing some advanced reports for determining the effectiveness of folks working in a call-center.<p>It has become clear that we simply don't have the background in mathematics to create the necessary formulas to get the data we need.<p>Where do you guys turn to when you need to bring in a start-term specialist in a field not directly related to development?
======
djloche
I would go to your local university and find a graduate student in the field
of expertise you need. These folks are usually looking for new, exciting ways
to use their skills and get paid for it, while still working on their
masters/phd

------
DevX101
Shoot me an email on what you're trying to do. I'll let you know if I can be
of help.

~~~
S4M
If he can't help, shoot the email to me and I'll see if I can do something.

